# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 09/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Sau những ngày làm việc mệt mỏi, căng thẳng thì sẽ không có gì thú vị hơn khi được đắm mình trong thành phố ngàn hoa Đà Lạt; chiêm ngưỡng khung cảnh thiên nhiên thơ mộng, lãng mạn tại Sapa vào mùa lúa chín. Hay ngắm nhìn những cánh hoa anh đào rơi tuyệt đẹp ở Nhật Bản, và cùng đặt chân đến với Đất Phật - Ấn Độ hiền hòa. Nghe thích thật ^^


*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm - Đà Lạt*

Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêmGiá tour: 1.698.000 VNĐ/1 kháchPhương tiện đi lại: đi và về bằng xe ô tôKhởi hành: thứ sáu hàng tuần

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, Bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

 * Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Thanh Niên

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Sapa - Hà Khẩu*

Thời gian: 4 ngàyGiá tour: 2.950.000 VND/ 1 kháchPhương tiện đi lại: đi và về bằng tàu hỏa + xe ô tôKhởi hành: ngày 21/09, 28/9, 5/10, 12/10, 19/10, 26/10

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé tàu khứ hồi, xe và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch và thuế VAT

 * Giá tour không bao gồm: phí thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh Hà Khẩu

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Viettravel

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Đài Bắc - Tokyo - Hankone - Kawaguchiko*

Thời gian: 6 ngày 5 đêmGiá tour: 37.500.000VND/ 1 khách (Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên)Phương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 23/10/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe, trưởng đoàn và HDV suốt tuyếnBảo hiểm du lịch, lệ phí visa Đài Loan và Nhật BảnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

 * Giá tour không bao gồm: Tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế và dịch thuật hồ sơ

Chương trình tour của Liên Bang Travel

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Ấn Độ - Nepan*

Thời gian: 10 ngày 9 đêmGiá tour: 39.900.000VND/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 22/9/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe, trưởng đoàn và HDV suốt tuyến, lệ phí visa và bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

 * Giá tour không bao gồm: Thuế VAT, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Hà Nội

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

